# Dog barks when I play music



## Geoffrey Taucer (May 14, 2011)

I work as a freelance studio musician, and have an in-home studio where I do a lot of my recording.

My dog Darwin is for some reason terrified of some of the instruments I play (most of all, irish whistles, which I use quite a lot for leads). He's fine with the guitar, but any time I pull out a whistle, flute, or ocarina, he'll start barking.

This presents obvious problems with both practicing and recording.

Any ideas for ways to get Darwin to stop barking while I'm playing?


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I am a classically trained singer, my concentration was on German lieder. One of my dogs, Abby, hates when I sing. If I am seated, she will try to get to my mouth and lick and nibble at it. If I am standing, she will prance and jump around, and bark. The only thing that really worked is singing for short bits at a time, and rewarding when she's quiet with praise and treats. Over time, she's become ok with it, but not good.

I know that probably doesn't help, play instruments for a living, I teach for a living, and only need to sing at home occasionally.... sorry.

What if you made recordings of you playing those instruments, and used the recordings for training sessions. Play a bit, just a few seconds, really, and if he's quiet, he gets lots of praise and a treat. Repeat over and over, gradually lengthening the time you play the recording....


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I like Doxie moms suggestion to record some of the instruments and then play it for him to desensitize. I would at first make a very soft recording, with lots of interludes between the noises that bother him the most. Then I would be clicking and treating for calmness while I played the recording. You can look at the cd's that are made to help desensitize dogs to loud noises/ storms. There are a whole bunch out there depending on the specific fears of your dog. 

I would personally crate her while working to avoid interruption until you are further along in the desensitization process. I also don't know how old Darwin is.. it could be that he will grow to become accustomed to the noises the more he experiences them. 

You could try crating him in your studio and putting a light sheet over the crate. If he still freaks out, you need to move the crate further away.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I assume that the instruments make a loud, high pitched sound that people can't hear. So, as Doxie and +two suggested, desensitize by showing the instruments, then giving a treat. Then, blow a little, and give a treat....and play, and so on

Assume that this process will take a few months.... A professional trainer ... with experience ... may have a faster method, but it will probably involve something similar in practice.


----------

